# Changement mémoire vive G4 ?



## philippig (30 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis très content d'avoir rejoint votre communauté.
J'ai quelques soucis avec mon Mac, je vous explique :

J'ai récupéré chez un ami un iMac Tournesol G4 17' USB2 1,25Ghz acheté en 2004 et qui en tout et pour tout avait du servir 12 fois sur la période, l'ami en question étant complètement hermétique à l'univers Mac.
Pour tout vous dire, l'ordi a encore les protections plastiques adhésives dessus !

Bref, toujours est-il qu'en voulant réinstaller le système d'exploitation, celui-ci a planté le processus en pleine réinstallation.
Je l'ai confié a un ami qui connait bien les Mac et il a réussi a récupéré le dernier message Kernel Panic. 
Apparemment, il s'agit d'un souci de mémoire vive qui aurait grillé.

Mes questions sont les suivantes : 
1) La mémoire vive peut-elle griller ? Si oui, comment ? Baisse, hausse de tension ?
2) Peut-on changer la mémoire vive du G4 ou bien faut-il changer intégralement la carte mère ?
3) Existe-t-il un composant à changer (en soudant ou autre) ?

Tout marche nickel sinon, mais là vu le prix de la carte mère chez Apple, si je suis obligé de changer la-dite carte, l'ordi va direct à la poubelle ! Et moi qui voulait découvrir Mac pour éventuellement switcher, retournerais à mes premiers amours PC qui ne m'ont jamais lâchés... C'est triste mais pour le moment, mon expérience Apple me laisse un goût amer.

Merci de vos réponses ou retours d'expérience.

A bientôt à vous lire.

Philippe


----------



## ben206stras (30 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour Philippe,

Oui, des barettes mémoire peuvent griller, et ce pour diverses raisons.

Dans un iMac G4 Tournesol, il y a 2 barettes de mémoire, la première est une barette au format Sodimm 144 pin, la seconde est une barette Dimm 168 pin.
Pour ta version, il s'agit de mémoire DDR.

Pour changer la barette 144pin, il faut simplement dévisser les 4 vis à tête cruciforme retenant le cache métallique situé sous la boule. Tu auras ainsi accès au logement de la barette mémoire ainsi qu'à celui de la carte airport.

Pour la seconde barette, la 168 pin, c'est un peu plus long, mais pas plus complexe.
Une fois que tu as enlevé le cache inférieur, tu accèdes à 4 nouvelles vis à tête étoile qu'il te faudra enlever. Il faudra au préalable te munir de pâte thermique car tu devras en remettre à 2 endroits.

La mémoire étant en cause sur ta machine, commence par retirer la barette So-Dimm pour voir s'il fonctionne ainsi.

Il existe quelques topics qui expliquent ces manipulations plus en détail.

Sinon, si c'est pour le jeter, je veux bien t'en débarrasser


----------



## philippig (30 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour Ben,

Et merci de te réponse rapide,

Je me suis mal exprimé dans mon premier post, la barette mémoire présente sur l'iMac (une 256Mo, de mémoire) a été testée et n'est pas en cause.
Ma question était de savoir s'il existait une autre mémoire vive greffée quelque part sur la carte mère ou bien un composant qui gère cette mémoire vive...

Car la barrette est bonne puisque d'origine, mais le message KP est clair, il s'agit d'un souci de mémoire vive.
La personne a du faire la manip' à partir d'un autre poste car mon iMac ne démarre plus (Gong puis écran noir).

Voilà, j'espère avoir été plus précis.
Si des personnes ont été confrontées à ce souci, je veux bien connaitre leur retour d'expérience.
Le devis établi par le centre Apple (préconise le changement de carte mère) est quant même à 700 euros. Ca fait cher même pour une oeuvre d'art !

Merci
Philippe


----------



## ben206stras (30 Décembre 2008)

Là, je ne connais pas assez cette machine pour te donner une réponse satisfaisante :mouais:
Juste que je n'ai pas remarqué sur les cartes mères de mes deux machines (iMac G4 tournesol 800MHz) de composant évident qui serait de la mémoire genre Eprom.
Regarde peut-être au niveau des manipulations du genre reset PRAM...

Pour ce qui serait du remplacement de la carte mère, peut-être en la récupérant sur une machine du même type trouvée moins cher... ?


----------

